# Did I get snookered????



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I wanted some Minnesota Hygenic Queens this spring. Didn't have much luck at that time finding queens or any in the months ahead. 
I answered an add in Bee Culture for 4 frames nucs of Minnesota Hygenic bees for sale by Paul Warsler, East Sparta Ohio. He said they would be ready by mid May and I needed to send the payment in full in advance for the 3 nucs I wanted. 

Since I was going to Lima Ohio on May 14 to get Some NWC queens I called the 11th to see if I could run by East Sparta to get the nucs. He won't answer his phone so a message was left. He called while we were out and said they would probably be ready by May 26th or 27th.

Tomorrow is June 1st, I have no nucs :grump: . I called 330-484-6184 just miniutes ago and got the recorder at his home I guess. The message said if I was calling about the nucs he would call when they were ready and not to leave a message. I called the cell phone number my caller ID picked up 330-524-1154 Which he didn't answer either. What is the reasoning for having a cell phone if you don't answer it :shrug: ?
Is he afraid to talk to those like me about why our nucs are not ready :shrug: ?
Why don't he just be a man and call to give us a statis report :shrug: ?
Personaly I'm getting PO :flame: big time.
:grump: I think tomorrow it is time to do some calling to the Ohio better bussness people and maybe the state attorny genral too.

So have I been taken for a country rube??????

 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

I would think the local sheriff would get the best results.


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

If it were me I'd give it a week after the 26/27'th dates that he'd previously gave you and then I'd call and leave a message on his home phone

Don't get too concerned about his not answering his cell phone. I never answer mine either. Don't normally carry it around with me unless I'm planning to use it. I figure that since I'm paying the phone bill I can use it when and how I want. Which means that if I'm doing something that I want to do I don't drop everything to answer the phone. Why be interupted.

But going back to your problem. I'd start researching where he lives, getting an address. Next day or 2 I'd call the contact number that he left for you to use, not the caller id number, and leave a message asking for the status of your order. If I didn't hear anything after a week I'd call again and leave another message asking for the nuc's or your money back. Another week and then I'd call again stating that if you don't have your money back in 2 days then you are contacting the authories claiming mail fraud.

Hopefully you won't have to get that far. Good luck

Mike


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

R P Warstler - (330) 484-6184 - 2363 Battlesburg Rd SE, East Sparta, OH 44626


----------



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

Oooops, that was me not my DW that posted that one...



ChickenMom said:


> R P Warstler - (330) 484-6184 - 2363 Battlesburg Rd SE, East Sparta, OH 44626


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Al,

I've dealt with Paul for years and I've always found him to be a straight shooter.

I purchased 10 packages from him this year. He usually orders a truckload of bees (we pre-order in January). This year the truck arrived a little over a week late. With all the rains we've been having the nucs may be a little slower to fill out as well. We transfer our packages into the same type of nucs Paul uses (metal top with a screened feeder opening to put a bottle on upside down). Our nucs have been filling out unevenly.

I dropped off my empty packages last weekend and Pauls bee yard is filled with lots of Nucs, including ones with Minnesota Hygenics.

Most of the time I end up playing phone tag with Paul myself. He is out and about working (he keeps all kinds of fowl in addition to bees). That's why folks usually get his answering maching. As far as not answering his cellphone, it's a pretty hilly rural area and a lot of the time there is no signal.

I'll admit that Paul can be a little slow getting back to people sometimes. 

As usual,just my 2 cents.

Mike

P.S. If you know in advance when you are coming to pick the Nucs up, give me a shout and we can maybe arrange for you to visit our farm. We are about 30 minutes from Pauls place.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I did leave a message on his machine yesterday. 24 hours latter I not have recieved a reply.
I picked up 6 NWC queens, in lima Ohio the 14 of May. They have out growen 5 frame nucs and were placed in 10 frame deeps last Saturday. We just came off a streach of 10 days of rain 4.8 inches a record, and below normal temps. Theyu were still sucking down a quart of syrup a day never the less.
I still think we should get a statis report, that would ease some of the worry on our part.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

June 6th 1:54PM
Still have not had my message answered as to the statis of our nuc's.
:flame: Tired of the wait for me to do as I wish to do atitude.

Complaint Filed 
Your complaint has been received. 
http://www2.ag.state.oh.us/sections/Consumer/Ccapsplus/Status.

In a few moments you will be receiving an email documenting this complaint in detail and within a few weeks you will be hearing from us regarding your complaint.

On behalf of Attorney General Jim Petro, we wish to thank you for using our new complaint system and our office.


:shrug: What was I to do?

:grump: Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mike guess You didn't advise your friend to just call me did you?
But i guess it is OK to post a guestion about my atitude nearly a year latter.

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Al,

You have said your piece in the other thread. I asked you to give it a rest. Nobody stopped you from posting your opinion. I asked you again to give it a rest. 

I believe people should have the option of speaking their piece. This isn't about someone winning or getting the last word in. You don't want to deal with the man, fine. You want to warn other people that you had a bad experience. Fine again. He isn't online and he isn't in a position to rebut your statements. Once you've stated your position that should be sufficient.

I tried to help resolve the issue for you last year because I've purchased packages from Paul for a number of years ....but you weren't interested in assistance. You point to my posting to you as some kind of proof you are right. I listened to 3 nasty and abusive voice messages you left Paul in the space of less than a day. According to Paul there were more of them. 

If a man is out working around his homestead he is not waiting by the phone to answer your beck and call. As I also pointed out, cell phone service is spotty at best in that area.

When I'm out working on my farm it may take me 3 or 4 days to get back to someone because we don't have phone service there. I'm sure a lot of folks on this board have similar issues.

You had and appear to still have an axe to grind. This is not the appropriate place to grind it. I've asked you to step back a number of times and I'm asking you again. Drop it. Everyone has spoken their piece.

As co-moderator of the beekeeping forum I could have simply deleted your posts but I felt that was not in the best interests of the forum. Seeing as I don't have the option of locking the thread(s) and I am unwilling to simply delete your posts I am turning it over to Chuck. He'll deal with the issue when he gets back in town. 

Thank you in advance for cooperating.

Mike in Ohio


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Alleyyooper........I don't believe that it is Mike in Ohios' place or responsibility to pass messages along on dealings that you have with the party in question; he can if he wants, but is under no obligation. Having said that, the ONLY thing that interests me (and others as well, I'm sure) is whether this issue was ever resolved to your satisfaction? Anything else is just water under the bridge and a life lesson learned; we don't need to rehash anything further.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

(1. In the first place I never did call about the nucs 3 times in one day. Makes much mors sence to leave a name and phone number if you want people to return you calls.
(2. Second is the nucs were delayed only days from being a month of the promised delivery date when I filed my complaint.
(3. Third the problem could have bee simply taken care of by the seller being honest and refunding my money at the point he had the message on his answering machine not to call him about the nuc deliverys he would call us.
(4. Ya I finally got my money back nearly 2 months after the promised delivery date because I had filed a complaint with the Ohio AG.
(5. I would have let this whole thing drop untill I started being slandered by Mike. 
I do not talk to people the way Mike is trying to make people believe and I think my post on this forum show that I do not talk to people the way Mike wants you to believe. 
Mike may have heard some messages left on said parties machine but they were not me.
(7. I also do not think Mike really tried to help resolve the issue on my behalf last year since the only responces were his post on the forums.

As Mike is moderater, I also wonder why Mike didn't place the for sale post in the for sale section too?

 Al


----------

